# Boat pinned on bridge in Poudre Park.



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Paddled by a very large multi colored boat that was wrapped on one of the bridges in Poudre Park above Cardiac. It may not be too hard to retrieve. Sorry I really can't remember which bridge.


----------



## Ken F (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the post. The boat belongs to my friend Ron Bauer and we are trying to figure out how best to retrieve the thing. The boat has been there for over a week (we found the thing on Sunday after a couple of days of looking), but has been under about 2 ft of water and hard to see until very recently. The bridge in question is the 1st one in Poudre Park after Hewitt Gulch bridge. The bridge is a private foot bridge and the land is private on both sides of the river. The land owner does not like trespassers and we are trying to get in touch with him to ask his permission prior to accessing his bridge. At 4ft, there simply were not any good eddies to get to this boat. So, lower water levels will help too.


----------



## Ken F (Jun 23, 2004)

The boat has been recovered


----------

